# Fotos sollen ineinander übergehen...



## Alleycat (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Bevor gleich geschimpft wird, dass der thread schon mehrmals kam - hab's gesehen, aber leider funktionieren die links zu den Tutorials nicht (mehr) und ich habe nach sorgfältiger Befolgung einer hier geposteten Anleitung es doch nicht hinbekommen...   

Ich habe ein bzw. drei Gruppenfotos geschossen, da sie nicht auf eins gepasst hätten. Ich möchte nun diese drei zu einem verschmelzen, allerdings haben sich die Personen auf den Fotos natürlich - wenn auch nur leicht bewegt, so dass ich nun ein wenig frickeln muss, damit ich nicht die Gesichter völlig verunstalte.   

Kann mir jemand einen guten Tipp geben, wie ich das anstelle Habe bisher noch nie mit Ebenenmasken gearbeitet. Ich hänge mal einen Ausschnitt des Bildes ein, damit ihr wisst, was ich meine....

Viele Grüße und lieben Dank im voraus   

Carmen


----------



## ShadowMan (18. Mai 2005)

Hi du!

Einmal hier:
http://www.der-webdesigner.net/navigation.php?folder=ps_grundlagen&tutname=verlauf

Und Eventuell dann noch mit dem Wischfinger/Weichzeichner nacharbeiten. Ebenenmasken wären ebenfalls ein gutes Stichwort, da du der armen Frau links ja nicht einfach den Kopf abschneiden kannst! 

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## zirag (18. Mai 2005)

Die Bilder passen nicht zusammen, wenn du sowas machen willst ( ist ja ähnlich wie ein Panorama ) müssen die Personen absolut still halten ( was bei einem Gruppenfoto schwer werden wird ) und dann musst du im rechten Bild einen kleinen Ausschnitt vom Linken mit fotografieren. Da würde ich ein Stativ empfehlen, damit geht es noch schneller und man hat dadurch weniger Bewegungen der Personen.

Wenn du die Bilder die du da hast so zusammenfügst sieht es unrealistisch aus ( Verlauf etc. ) 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Nicolas_O (18. Mai 2005)

Ich gebe Zirag hier völlig recht, das wird so nicht funktionieren. 
Die Tipps von "ShadowMan" sind nur dann eine Lösung wenn die Bilder zusammenpassen. Mit diesen Fotos wirst du kein 100% Ergebnis erzielen können.


----------



## Leola13 (18. Mai 2005)

Hai,

ist das schon das Ergebnis aus zwei Bildern ? 

Dann brauchst du doch nur noch per Ebenmaske (wie von ShadowMan schon gesagt) den Kopf der Frau in der Mitte nach rechts "erweitern" und evtl. den Kopf des Mädchens nach links "erweitern".

Für jedes Teilbild eine Ebenmaske anlegen (nichtsmaskiert) und die entsprechenden Bereiche mit einem weichen Pinsel nachzeichnen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ShadowMan (18. Mai 2005)

Jepp, genau das meinte ich Stefan 

Falls das nämlich der Fall ist gehts doch. Denn was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht, gelle? *g*

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------

